# Pelicans interview Warriors assistant Alvin Gentry for head-coach position



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> OAKLAND, Calif. -- Golden State Warriors coach Steve Kerr has acknowledged that top assistant Alvin Gentry interviewed for the vacant New Orleans Pelicans job.
> 
> Kerr's comments came before the Warriors hosted the Houston Rockets in Game 2 of the Western Conference finals Thursday night. He said Gentry met with Pelicans officials earlier this week and that he encourages all of his assistant coaches to "embrace any opportunity that comes their way."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/201...ors-assistant-interviews-new-orleans-pelicans


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604389933499817985


----------

